# Sticky  SuperATV GDP Portal Maintenance



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Got portals? Here's a video with all the info you'll ever need for regular GDP portal maintenance. 







1. Oil Change Intervals
2. What Oil To Use
3. Oil Capacity (yes the video is correct)
4. Torque Specs
5. How To Change The Oil
6. Maintenance Tips


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Video isn't showing up for me... I tried to fix it but, no dice.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Video isn't showing up for me... I tried to fix it but, no dice.





Hmm...Is it working now? I can click on it and its all good. I'll try again... :smile2:


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

I just want to throw out there that I had a portal break on me, and SATV's warranty is the best there is! No hassle, no worry, no nothing. Just a brand new portal sent to me, no questions asked. These guys are the BEST!!!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

SparkyPrep said:


> I just want to throw out there that I had a portal break on me, and SATV's warranty is the best there is! No hassle, no worry, no nothing. Just a brand new portal sent to me, no questions asked. These guys are the BEST!!!


Hell yeah buddy! Send it!!


----------

